# Infinity Beta One tweeters - Not Mine



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

For the Infinity Beta fans out there. I have too many tweeters already or I would buy and stash them.

Infinity Beta One Soft Dome Tweeters Use with XP Ten Crossovers Audiophile | eBay


----------



## Cool44breeze (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you have the flush mounts for these?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Auction ended a few weeks ago, and they do not belong to the original poster.


----------



## Cool44breeze (Aug 5, 2012)

That doesnt answer my question...


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry, you were asking the OP if he had the mounts for a set? My apologies.


----------



## Cool44breeze (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeppers. Im the guy on eBay that bought them. I had an original set of the beta ones...beta fives...beta xp crossovers from 1997-2001. Im gonna use the beta ones...xp crossovers and kappa perfect 6.1's
Trying to find some flush mounts to use for them...or how i could make some


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice. The Beta gear is getting very hard to find these days. I emailed another member regarding the tweeter mounts, we will see if he can help you out.


----------



## Cool44breeze (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome...thanks a million times Dude!
I appreciate it!


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

For sure, hopefully he can help you out.


----------

